# Jumeriah Park



## Ross G (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I am moving across to Dubai in the summer with my wife, 1.5 year old son and 2 month old baby and since I will be working in Media City we had a look at Villa's last weekend in the Springs, apartments in the Greens and Villa's in Jumeriah Park and we loved the feel of Jumeriah Park and the fact that the Villas are spacious and modern with generous sized gardens. Jumeriah Park is top of our list for a place to live. However after doing a fair bit of reading on the internet I have a few queries:

1. There are no communal swimming pools onJumeriah Park (as there are in the Springs) - Are there alternative options for swimming pools nearby? We would probaly benefit more from a garden than a pool at this stage.

2. We drove onto the community without passing through any security gates - I have read that Nakheel are putting fencing up and security gates but that was back in 2014 -Does anyone have an update on this?

3. We noticed a nice park on the development, albeit fairly small, are there enough play areas for kids?

4. One website mentioned a community centre, department store, bank, post office, pharmacy and cafes, as well as a shopping centre including restaurants - we did not notice any of these when driving around - what facilities are currently available?

4. Any general advice from people currently living in Jumeriah Park would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,

Ross.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't have much info on Jumeirah Park, but on the pool vs garden thing...We moved to the Springs a year ago and my wife wasn't working for the first few months. Pretty much everyone she knows here now she met at the communal pool, or through people she met there. A self contained villa without a communal pool and few play areas can be pretty isolating for a stay at home Mum with two little ones. 

Most of the shops etc, afaik, are in the Park Pavillion shopping centre.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I moved to Jumeirah Park two weeks ago from Al Barsha. Initially, JP was a ghost town when I was looking at it almost 1.5 year ago. Within this time, I am amazed by how this place changed and got more matured in terms of overall green space.

1. There are no pools you are right. I think the closest one is in Fitness First Meadows. I did read some complains about Springs pools not being maintained well, but it may be related to particular communities only.

2. I did hear about fencing the community and making it gated but I guess it will take time, then all landlords have to apply for access cards etc. I guess it won't be up fast. I do however notice security car patrolling the area several times a day, which is good. I believe there is 24/7 security phone number.

3. I don't know if there is any other "park" or rather a children's playground than the one in Package 6. This is considered the best location in JP, inside community, far from roads and traffic noise, walking distance to shops and restaurants. I doubt there are enough areas for kids to play, but I noticed that the playground in P6 gets busy usually around 4-5pm. It seems those from other "districts" are coming with kids by car.

4. Yes, there is and it is pretty well stocked. There is pretty much everything, not sure if there is a bank but there are two ATMs for sure (HSBC and Emirates NBD). There is Geant Express, pharmacy, beauty saloon one or even two, hairdresser, french bakery, couple of restaurants etc. Also the Spinneys @Meadows is 5mins drive.

5. Make sure you choose correct location. Here is a detailed map of JP. There are three types of villas, legacy (european style), regional (arabic), heritage - not sure about them, they are minority.

I have chosen JP over Springs because I prefer detached villas, quality finishes and they are almost brand new, compared to Springs. I am renting from a company which has 50 villas here, most in Package 6 it seems, so if you reach at least 5 posts I can PM you the details. Springs however cannot be beaten in terms of green areas, plenty of kids and mums gathering around lakes, parks and pools. If you do not mind living in a townhouse, without windows on at least one side, then look for some refurbished villas in Springs. I was looking hard but in the end didn't find anything suitable in 1E (biggest type corner Springs villa).


----------



## Ross G (Feb 9, 2016)

Great responses, thanks very much to both of you. 

Malbec - I hope to achieve the 5 posts soon so I can get the details on Package 6, that's the one we drove around and really liked. We noticed a securtity car as soon as we entered the community so thats reassuring. 

Fingers crossed there will be some availiable in a few months time and the rents dont increase.

thanks again.


----------

